# So... who can beat Rashad Evans?



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Because.. honestly at this point, unless Anderson Silva moves up, I don't see anyone beating him.

Discuss.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

He has improved greatly. I'd really give rampage the edge here


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

yeah you've got to figure Rampage would be next in line....interesting fight


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Rampage or Shogun could give Evans trouble. I'm a fan of all 3, so no bias here.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Lyoto Machida, Rampage and maybe Wanderlei Silva(Just because he lost doesn't mean anything)


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

At LHW division? I don't see anybody beating him, I think his toughest opponent would be rampage but even then i would give the edge to rashad so yeah.. The two people that i would give the best chance to beat him would be Anderson Silva and rampage at the moment.

EDIT:totally forgot about Machida, but we'll see how he does in his next fight.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Stupid Evans, he's starting to grow on me.

I don't think Rampage could take him out honestly. He's a better athlete and throws BOMBS.

Lyoto would be an interesting match.

Poor Griffin...


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I'll also have to go with Machida. So hard to catch. Hmm I'd say Thiago Silva has a shot at beating him as well.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Rampage, Machida, Anderson, and possible Franklin could beat Rashad.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow...I'm the only one left with faith in Shogun?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I know people are going to call me a "nuthugger" for this but I think if he ever faces Tito again I think Tito would beat him again(yes I know it was a draw but take the point deduction away and who is the winner?) I also think Rampage and Machida have a chance at beating him.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

A.silva or Rampage and thats it.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I dont think rampage could beat him. I think the best chance is Machida, if he gets by silva


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I still have faith in Shogun. 

This is how I see it playing out:
Machida beats Silva and gets a title shot
Shogun destroys Coleman and fights Rampage


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

elardo said:


> Wow...I'm the only one left with faith in Shogun?


If the old shogun comes back, he might be able to beat Rashad.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Shogun had one slip in UFC. He's coming back.


----------



## BrAinDeaD (Oct 15, 2006)

A more active striker could beat him. I've noticed he doesn't let his hands go nearly enough. I don't know whether he was just conserving his energy being it was a 5 rounder. I had Forrest winning on activity alone. Rashad tries to pick his shots too carefully and doesn't explode as often as I think he should. Rashad has a pretty good chin. I think he could afford to be a little more reckless. What happens when he faces a striker that he can't hit or put away that outworks him. However, I have faith in the Jackson camp. 

I give Rampage and Machida the best shots.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

elardo said:


> Shogun had one slip in UFC. He's coming back.


Lets hope so, if the Shogun of old comes back then he would be able to beat Rashad.

Rashad Evans is good but I think a handful of people would beat him.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Impressive third round from Rashad, but really.. you don't think anyone else can beat him but Silva, Spoken? There are still a lot of guys at LHW that could give Rashad issues, such as Shogun, Rampage, and Machida. 

If he beats those guys, THEN I'd say bring on Silva. Rashad looked good in the third tonight, but not so great in the other rounds. I was impressed, but I still have questions regarding his ground game.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

For one, I never thought that Forrest was the #1 LHW so beating him to me doesnt make you some untouchable beast. I think Machida, Quinton, Thiago Silva, or hopefully Shogun could definately give him a fight. He needs to defend but if he beats the winner of Silva/Machida or Quinton he is def. the man.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

I think Rashad flaw is that he takes a lil too long to get warmed up. A fighter with a good chin and stamina would be able to beat him.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm stll high on Sugar and probably will be for a while so I'll say noone yet.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Only person in my mind that can beat him is Rampage, and it would be a coin flip.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I remember the immense hate for Rashad on this forum just yesterday. The fighter poll was way in Griffin's favor before the fight. Now that Rashad has put down one of the weakest LHW champs, people are all about him? I've always liked Rashad, and I'm glad that he's winning respect. But let's not go overboard. There is plenty of competition for him at 205. The 205 division is the best in UFC.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Rashad has improved his game a REDICULOUS amount recently, and i don't see many people beating him right now. 

He has a good chin, he's athletic, strong, fast, and VERY explosive. He's a dangerous fight for just about anyone. 

The only two people i can see giving Rashad problems right now is Machida and Rampage...


----------



## cormacraig (Oct 27, 2008)

I think that Anderson and Rampage are obvious and correct picks. Others might too, but these are sure picks for trouble (not necessarily defeat, though) coming Rashad's way.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

I think a really good striker can take him out, but one with power. Forrest was winning the fight before it went to the ground

Rampage my main bet
but then Machida will beat Rampage

man this division is static to say the least


----------



## Throwdown (May 24, 2008)

gonna have to go with the Asian guy Machida


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Throwdown said:


> gonna have to go with the Asian guy Machida


He is Brazilian, half Asian I believe though. Could be wrong.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Because.. honestly at this point, unless Anderson Silva moves up, I don't see anyone beating him.
> 
> Discuss.


Machida


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

MAchida


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I think a lot of people could beat Rashad. But I say his worst odds would be against Rampage. Rashad is really good and can beat a lot of people. But I also think a lot of people could cause problems for him. Shoot I could see Forrest possibly winning a rematch. LHW is to stacked for any one to totally dominate IMHO.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I mentioned it in another thread but I think Franklin would be a bad matchup for Rashad.


----------



## urbanator (Oct 15, 2006)

Rampage

I didn't think he took his fight with Forrest too seriously and really should not have lost the belt.

Rampage would definitely give Rashad problems. He is versatile. Good stand up with knock out power and a very strong chin.

I'm not too impressed with Rashad. Ever since the Tito fight, which I thought Rashad lost.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Honestly I think Rampage and Anderson Silva could beat Evans. Also I think Griffin could beat him in a rematch. He was dominating the fight until Evans got that takedown. 

Machida vs Evans could be the most boring title fight in UFC history.


----------



## KnockedTFO! (Feb 4, 2007)

I think someone said it best.. Evans vs Machida would be one of the most boringest fights ever.. On a side note I think the UFC will give Machida the Yushin Okami treatment too if he doesn't finish his fights...or least make a statement in his upcoming fights...KO somebody already yo...cus he's not marketable at all even with his undefeated record... aside from Machida though the LHW division still has a lot to offer to Evans as a threat... more so with T. Silva, Shogun, Rampage, & even the likes of MW guys that can fight at LHW like Henderson, Franklin & of course A. Silva... However I do believe Evans does have the tools to be unstoppable... if he engages more...I think he's still a lil too gun shy considering that he's very fast & explosive for his division in striking & has a jaw too... needs mix up his wrestling with some of that ground pound he finished Forrest with more often...so that he doesn't get predictable in only being a counter puncher as we have seen in his last few fights... other than that I think he'll still be hard to stop even if he doesnt have a submission game...


----------



## Hazflo (Oct 17, 2007)

henderson and fraklin would beat him i rekon just due to there consant presure and aggresion (and technial skill) rampage, machida possibly T.silva, dont shoot me 4 saying this but i think shogun would maul him with his super aggresion and pace he would break the slow starting rashad spirt them beat on him


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

rampage, machida, anderson silva, hendo, franklin possibly shogun can all potentially beat rashad. take your pick.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

The Ninja thinks

A.silva with ease

Rich Franklin with ease

Q. Jackson with ease

Machida..He's not a real fighter


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

TheNinja said:


> The Ninja thinks
> 
> Machida..He's not a real fighter


With all due respect to Machida, I agree.

With a few exceptions in his career, Machida's shown that his skills are better used in dodge-ball than in MMA.

He's more "dodge" than "fight". Though I appreciate that a healthy amount of dodging is a great aspect of fighting, when you dodge more than fight it's very annoying, however scientific, to people who paid their hard earned money to watch an mma fight.

A HUGE part of MMA is perseverence in pain, defiance despite injury and the fan pays for more than just a cold showing of dodge techniques. 

Having said that, I think, if not a dodgeball star, Machida _could_ be a great boxer.


----------



## Chipper (May 22, 2008)

Tito Ortiz...


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

make rampage machida plzzz so page can ko that fool


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

TBH I think anyone in the top 10-12 at 205 could beat Rashad but then again I think pretty much any of them can beat each other on their day.

Machida's an acquired taste TBH. I never used to really like him but lately I've really been digging most of his fights and consider myself a pretty big Lyoto fan these days. I do think he's the only 205er with a decent chance of actually dominating that division cos no-one's figured out how to beat him yet.

Rashad's unbeaten and a good fighter but he's had several close fights and could have easily lost the Tito decision whereas Machida's never left a fight in any doubt really.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i honestly dont think he will defend his belt


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

The division is so stacked that anyone in the top 10 could beat Rashad. It will be very interesting to see what the matchups are after we get done with 93 and 94. 

Champ: Rashad

Winners: Rampage
Franklin
Shogun 
Machida


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Machida
Ortiz
Rampage
T. Silva
W. Silva
Shogun 
Franklin
Henderson

All of them except Ortiz would beat Rashad handily IMO.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Just about anyone in the divison can beat him. As stated above, he is a slow starting counter puncher. Someone that can pressure him like Hendo, Shogun, Rampage, T. Silva and Wand could def. beat him. Franklin is just a better striker, IMO and could take him out. I also wouldn't mind seeing a Randy Couture/Evans match I think it could be very interesting. I think Machida has the tools to beat as well. I would also throw out there Cane (Banha) I see good things coming in 09 for that guy. I think the list is long of guys in the UFC that could beat him and there are def. guys outside the UFC that could give him a hurting like Arona, Lil Nog.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

There's a great list of people that can beat him. Lyoto, Forrest, Rampage, Wanderlei. All of these people have a pretty good shot at beating Rashad.

* Yeah, I know he just beat Forrest, but I still think Forrest can beat him.


----------



## starbug (Sep 9, 2007)

Machida can beat him.


----------



## Wanna-be (Apr 23, 2007)

Hell, even I can beat Rashad ...

There's no point in stating who can win over Rashad or not. Eventually someone will hand him his first loss, it's unlikely he'll retire as unbeaten. Who the one to ruin Evans' winning streak will be, we'll just have to wait and see. 
We don't know how a fight will evolve until the two opponents are standing in the octagon facing each other.

In fact, any fighter in the LHW - division COULD beat him, I'm not saying it'll happen - but there's always a slight chance of losing in a diversal sport such as MMA.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

The way everybody is talking you would think that Forrest just got totally dominated but Rashad just caught him being lazy in the guard I seriously dont see him getting by his first defense (probably against Rampage)


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

People talk about Machida's style being boring. But his style would make a Machida vs Evans fight very interesting. 

Like it or not, Evans has walked is way to the top because of his athleticism and his knockout power. All other aspects of his game are mediocre at best. If Machida can not get hit, he can not lose. 

Griffin was winning the striking game last night prior to being hit and taken down in the 3rd. No doubt that Machida would win the striking game against Evans also.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Call me whatever you want, but I'm still yet to be impressed by Rashad. To me this is still the same guy who drew with Ortiz on a technicality and barely beat Bisping. I wasn't impressed with him against Liddell as he essentially did nothing until he landed that punch. And I wasn't really impressed with him last night, as he was being controlled pretty easily until he stunned Forrest.

He's obviously developing some solid power, but he's way too selective in his striking to be able to rely on it consistently. And I don't know what he's done MMA-wise to be considered a great wrestler. This is the same guy who used to dive in for doubles, and work them against the cage for minutes at a time without actually getting a takedown.

I don't see Rashad holding on to the title for any significant length of time. And like most people said once all the PRIDE guys started coming over, the LHW division is too good top to bottom for any one fighter to hold onto the title for a lengthy period of time right now.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

RaisingCajun said:


> People talk about Machida's style being boring. But his style would make a Machida vs Evans fight very interesting.
> 
> Like it or not, Evans has walked is way to the top because of his athleticism and his knockout power. All other aspects of his game are mediocre at best. If Machida can not get hit, he can not lose.
> 
> Griffin was winning the striking game last night prior to being hit and taken down in the 3rd. No doubt that Machida would win the striking game against Evans also.


What exactly would be interesting about two counter punchers circling and waiting for the other guy to throw a punch?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> What exactly would be interesting about two counter punchers circling and waiting for the other guy to throw a punch?


Oh man i've seen this before in a boxing match..it sucked so much.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

I think Forrest beats him in a rematch if he just remembers to break down his posture on the ground. I had Forrest winning on the feet. 

I think Machida will beat Thiago and then handle Rashad.

And I'm still holding out on Shogun....I think he returns to normal fashion and can beat Rashad as well.

I would like to see Rampage vs. Rashad because I think that's a toss up.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

man , evans is good . but tito beat him in my eyes ....so that whole unbeatable entity is not valid fer rashad at all . i think couture at lhw gives him fits , anderson silva would just overwhelm him with strikes , i think franklin out boxes him , hendo takes his best shots and walks in a la wand 2 and knocks his head off .machida puts him to sleep (by having a long game of dodgeball ), tito rematchs and dont grab no fence , and thiago silva reminds everyone why hes undefeated also , liddel rematchs him and gets off the dam uppercut off first and rampage i think hits just as hard , atleast just as tough , and compatable ground skills ...my two cents ...


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Who can beat machida?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

its gonna have to be Machida...

eventhough I want Rashad to be the Black Rocky Marciano and go undefeated his entire career , Machida (and maaayyybe Rampage) is the only person I see beating Rashad in the next 2 years.


*elusive Karate/ BJJ vs. elusive boxing/ wrestling* :thumb02:


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Everybody talk about how Forrest was dominating the stand up until the 3rd, but do you see the two guys? Forrest is huge, he's way taller, longer arms, and longer legs. If he couldn't control the stand up in the first round then that would say a lot about him. If Rashard can't warm up faster, I can see that becoming a problem tho.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

Evans would just do the same thing he did against Chuck, he would try and take Machida out of his comfort zone, and if that means running for long periods then he will do that, if its a title fight it will be 5 rounds, and sooner or later one of them will get caught. Evans has fast hands, faster than anyone Machida will fight so he has a chance to catch him, it also seems he has a good chin on him and will wait for an opportunity all day, I want Machida to make him look silly or Page to ko him but I can't see it happening just because he keeps getting this fkin results grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Machida could beat him but I don't see that fight happening due to lack of marketability.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

it's hard to say who 'will' beat him because he's proven his skeptics wrong time and time again but i think Machida, Page, Wand (still), Shogun and Jardine all make interesting matchups.

edit: forgot about hendo. that could be a barn burner. Not that Hendo is in a position to challenge right now but the matchup could be good.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Honestly I think Forrest has a good shot even tho he just lost he was winning those first 2 rounds and he messed up when Rashad caught one of his leg kicks.

Old Shogun needs to come back if he can he would ill Rashad

I think Rampaqge would have a good chance...so would lyoto


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

rampage is far too slow


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

If Rashad fights Rampage next, I will sig bet anybody that Rampage defeats Rashad. 

Rashad is no joke but honestly, he just won the title. He has plenty of competition before talking about fights outside of his weight class. 

I would honestly pick Rampage, Lyoto, and even Henderson over Rashad.

I'm not saying that these guys would dominate him but I am saying that if Rashad were to fight these guys, I would pick them over Rashad.


----------



## TheAbbott (Nov 25, 2008)

The weight division is stacked and lots of big names and "what ifs" to be trown around. Honestly I think any one has a chance of beating Evans. If Machida beats Silva then he should fight Rampage for the shot at the title... 
I also like Hendo and Franklin at 205 to beat Rashad...


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Shogun and Machida could do it. Also if Anderson moved up he could beat him as well.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

Rashad has a big right hand and that's about it. You can see him cocking that shit a mile away. Machida, Anderson Silva, Rampage(if he fights like this last one), Rich Franklin, Shogun, etc. all have a chance of beating him. Winning two fights in a row by KO doesn't make you unbeatable.

Also why has no one on this board commented on the fact that he licked his hand and rubbed it on his nuts right in front of Forrest in that fight? Absolutely unfucking called for.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

I love Franklin, but he could not beat Rashad. Shogun has to prove himself against a top 10 guy again to be in this conversation. 
I would give the edge to Rampage, great chin, and stronger than rashad.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

imrik32 said:


> Also why has no one on this board commented on the fact that he licked his hand and rubbed it on his nuts right in front of Forrest in that fight? Absolutely unfucking called for.


When I saw that, I was confused. I was like, "Did he just do that?" :confused02:


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone can beat Rashad. Forrest can beat him if they fight again. All Rashad has done lately is either have a boring decision fight or a lucky punch kinda win. He's good to beat anyone and also bad to lose anyone. I personaly have to go 50-50 on ANY fight he has for the next while.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nikkolai said:


> When I saw that, I was confused. I was like, "Did he just do that?" :confused02:


Absolutely. I was surprised they didn't mention it more.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Nikkolai said:


> When I saw that, I was confused. I was like, "Did he just do that?" :confused02:


it's called adrenaline rush and it's not really not a big deal.this is full contact fighting you know


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

Villian said:


> it's called adrenaline rush and it's not really not a big deal.this is full contact fighting you know


A lot of people recently use "adrenaline rush" as an excuse for deplorable behavior. If any of you have ever had an adrenaline rush you would know it doesn't suddenly make you do things you normally wouldn't, or change your frame of mind so drastically as to do something like lick your hand and grab your nuts immediately afterward.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

Villian said:


> it's called adrenaline rush and it's not really not a big deal.this is full contact fighting you know


How many times has anyone grabbed their nuts _during_ a fight? (Besides being hit there, maybe) I would understand if it's before or after to showboat.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Haha I laughed so hard when he grabbed his nuts thought it was hilarious. Was even happier to see him show another big KO victory. War Rashad!


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

plain and simple: most fighters cant really dig his bob and weave boxing style, the same way they wont dig Machida's karate tournament style fighting.

Rashad's power in in his legs, he has the same build as Mike Tyson


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

evans still has yet to truly impress me.

Once again he was losing very decisively before finishing the fight.

His coaching staff on the other hand is second to none. They are taking a truly subpar fighter and giving him the proper advice to make him win every time.

I also thought it was really funny that prefight he said Forrest wouldn't be able to land any leg kicks on him and then Forrest proceeded to do so with amazing accuracy.

I'm really just waiting for the time to come that Rashad drops his hands (as he always does) and someone just knocks him TFO. Every night I pray for the day actually.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah Id love to see him get clipped i doubt his chin is strong


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

Who can beat Rashaad? Lets see.......

Jackson
Wandy
Shogun
Chuck Lidelle
Lyoto
Griffen
Henderson, if he came back up to LHW.

These guys are all to close in skill to think Rashaad is going to dominate. He can lose to any of these guys on any night! I dont see him holding the strap long at all. Just like Forrest I see him losing his title on his first couple of matches as champ.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

ID06 said:


> Machida
> Ortiz
> Rampage
> T. Silva
> ...


I don't think neither Silva would beat Rashad. Bad style match-up IMO.


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Because.. honestly at this point, unless Anderson Silva moves up, I don't see anyone beating him.
> 
> Discuss.


I respectfully disagree my friend.

The UFC Light Heavy is one of the best divisions amongst all MMA organizations. The fact so many of them can beat each other on any given day makes it by far the best, if you ask me anyway.

Evans could beat Forest, who could beat Rampage, who could beat Wandy, who could beat Evans etc etc etc

AND even if Anderson Silva stepped up I don't see him being dominant at LHW. He would be fighting people much more like his own Physique and that would strip one of his biggest advantages he holds at MW.


----------



## smart75 (Dec 30, 2007)

I think Lyoto can beat him.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Franklin would totally outstrike hima nd his wrestling is good enought o stand. Not to mention Rich has a fairly impressive ground game if it went there. I think Rich could take him. 

Machida would give him Fits IMO, and I think machida would beat him by sub or UD

Andersonw ould probably destoy him (and damn near anyone else) but I think he needs to lose his MW title befoe he fights Rashad.

I don't think he and Rampage would fight, don't they train together? If they do fight I think 'Page would win. He's a better striker and he's a really good wrestler. If Rasahd gets him down i could see him subbing him though. Also I could see Rashad dancing around 'page fo a while btu I think he'd get caught too.

Also, with respects to what out4tehcount said, I think Forrest could beat him given another go. He needed to be more agressive on the ground and go for somethign other than a triangle


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Tepang said:


> Yeah Id love to see him get clipped i doubt his chin is strong


The guy's been hit by Brad Imes, who is huge, and didn't flinch. Chuck hit him and Rashad had a look of "Is that all you got, beyotch?" His chin is solid.

Rashad vs Lyoto would be amazing, in my opinion. Sure, many fans would cry and be all "Wahhhh, those 2 r boring!!!! We want to see 2 sloppy bar brawlers slug it out!!!" Someone's 0 would have to go, and I'd be interested to see how Rashad and Machida would deal with one another.


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

Sugar 'Shad is the man right now. That could all change in 4 or 5 months when he faces the winner of Thiago/Machida. If he's able to get by the winner of that fight, he'll have to deal with Rampage and/or Silva later on in the year. 

That's a very tall order. Quite frankly, any of the names I mentioned would maintain the extremely high standards of the UFC LHW belt, which has been the most visible and prestigious in modern MMA history (Tito, Liddell, Rampage, Forrest).


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

**** it I will call it!!! Rashaad will lose his first match as champ!


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

No way are Sugar or Lyoto boring. Sugar has one punch knockout power, and Lyoto embarrassed Tito and had the entire arena roaring for him to finish Tito. Thiago is a monster as well. Let's face it, UFC's LHW division is stacked. 



Damone said:


> The guy's been hit by Brad Imes, who is huge, and didn't flinch. Chuck hit him and Rashad had a look of "Is that all you got, beyotch?" His chin is solid.
> 
> Rashad vs Lyoto would be amazing, in my opinion. Sure, many fans would cry and be all "Wahhhh, those 2 r boring!!!! We want to see 2 sloppy bar brawlers slug it out!!!" Someone's 0 would have to go, and I'd be interested to see how Rashad and Machida would deal with one another.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I am not a fan of Rashad but I recognize his skills. But he is far from unbeatable. Forrest was executing a perfect gameplan and probably was on his way to a decision win if he didnt get his leg caught and taken down.

Machida has a similar style to Forrest and I think he would pick Evans apart.

Franklin and Henderson could also give Evans trouble if they met. Franklin is a great striker while Henderson could use his greco and possibly out work Rashad.

If Rampage ever gets a shot at Rashad I think he has better boxing and would probably finish Rashad.

Im dying to see the new Shogun. If he looks good against Colemam he can beat anyone in the world.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Mark Coleman isn't exactly a great fighter anymore.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

colman will ko hashad


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Damone said:


> The guy's been hit by Brad Imes, who is huge, and didn't flinch. Chuck hit him and Rashad had a look of "Is that all you got, beyotch?" His chin is solid.
> 
> Rashad vs Lyoto would be amazing, in my opinion. Sure, many fans would cry and be all "Wahhhh, those 2 r boring!!!! We want to see 2 sloppy bar brawlers slug it out!!!" Someone's 0 would have to go, and I'd be interested to see how Rashad and Machida would deal with one another.


I couldn't agree more and I'm happy that Damone shares my love with Sugar.

Although all these people have a shot, I don't think it's a very good one. I compare Rashad's boxing to Roy Jones in a way. He leaves his hands down baiting people in to hit him, but has a good enough reaction to slip and dodge punches. His power is obviously huge. Anyone with that speed and that power is always a danger. And what people seem to forget, is that Rashad in a top caliber wrestler. He might be one of the best MMA wrestlers in the LHW division. The Forrest fight did reveal that he's very susceptible to leg kicks, and if he fought Machida right now, I don't think he'd be ready for Machida's karate style fighting.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

*Key factors with Rashad ( "thinking man" in Arabic):*


*1) He's a smart boxer*

His boxing coach is a former world class kickboxer and he trains with Joey Villasenor and GSP...added to which Rashad studies Marvin Hagler and Randys dirty boxing tapes. In order to beat a boxer like that you gotta come with Vitor Belfort aggressiveness, because you aint gonna win against a thinking boxer...he's gonna keep studying holes in your game

*2) Rashad studied wrestling under Dan Severn*

Dan Severns record and the amount of wrestlers to come out of his school speaks for itself....nuff said.
Pay close attention to the 3rd round. Look at Rashad's head movement while he was in Forrest's guard. He was bobbing and weaving his head while locked on Forrest. Rashad uses basic techniques in wrestling that are effective, and mixes it up with that elusive sh!t, rendering much of Forrest's BJJ nullified. 



The only way I see someone honestly beating Rashad is well placed body shots...i.e. a karate/ kickboxer type fighter


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

Shogun, Rampage, Lyoto, Thiago, Henderson, Franklin

Anderson but eh


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

x-nay on Thiago Alves.

I think Alves would get frustrated with Rashad


----------



## Decimit (Oct 13, 2008)

I still think Forrest could beat him in a rematch. He improves with every match and especially after a loss. It was obvious what his strengths and weaknesses where in that match and I believe he's smart enough to adjust his game plan and training accordingly.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Everyone is talking about how bad Forrest Griffin is now, he was beating Rashad badly on the score cards and just got sloppy when he went to the ground. He'll be back.


----------



## famoussd (Nov 16, 2006)

One word....Shogun!!


----------



## KingOfVillains (Dec 30, 2008)

Anderson Silva may be able to beat him.

Rampage...as much as I love the guy...probably can't, and I'll tell you why.

Rampage would have too much confidence like Chuck did. He would underestimate Rashad and get caught with a nasty shot that would put him down and Rashad would repeatedly wind up on him until he's either out cold or the ref stops it.

Rampage is aggressive...and sometimes a little too arrogant. In this case, it would be his downfall. If, however, he could keep his ego in check...he could probably take Evans out, but it would be a LONG fight. Probably 4th or 5th round...maybe even to decision.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

I got news for you guys,, Rampage is going to kill Rashad,, I know you think I am crazy,, but I also called all of the MIR, EVANS, and RAMPAGE fights at UFC92 and everyone called me crazy then,


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

jongurley said:


> I got news for you guys,, Rampage is going to kill Rashad,, I know you think I am crazy,, but I also called all of the MIR, EVANS, and RAMPAGE fights at UFC92 and everyone called me crazy then,


So you just picked all the underdogs? Good for you. It doesnt sound like an educated call but ok. And it's fairly obvious 'page would destroy rashad. They have the same fighting style, just Page is way better at it. It'd be like GSP/Fitch..


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> So you just picked all the underdogs? Good for you. It doesnt sound like an educated call but ok. And it's fairly obvious 'page would destroy rashad. They have the same fighting style, just Page is way better at it. It'd be like GSP/Fitch..


Same fighting style? You uh... must of missed something... because they really don't.

Rampage is power, Rashad is speed, he's just also powerful. Other then that, they both have great boxing and wrestling, but how they use it is much different. I don't feel about going into detail again.. I'm just going to say, Rashad via knockout or easy decision.


----------



## r00kie (Jul 8, 2008)

Rashad will beat Rampage IMO.

Faster hands, more elusive, comes in and out of the pocket alot. He won't stand and trade with Rampage and frustrate him. Both fighters don't seems to like receiving kicks but they don't throw much either..


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

r00kie said:


> Rashad will beat Rampage IMO.
> 
> Faster hands, more elusive, comes in and out of the pocket alot. He won't stand and trade with Rampage and frustrate him. *Both fighters don't seems to like receiving kicks but they don't throw much either*..


thats the exact reason why i think rampage will tko him, no leg kicks to keep him away from bumrushing the shit out of rashad.

Rampage is stronger and has better hands, on top of that a great chin.:thumb02:


----------



## TeamNogpwns (Dec 5, 2008)

Rashad deserves some respect due to the level of fighters he has beat to become the champ. His fight with Tito just sticks out in my mind as to why I don't think he will stay champ more than a couple fights. as many have said guys like Lyoto, Rampage, Hendo, and I'm going to say Thiago Silva can beat him. I would like to see him fight Franklin though, it would be an exciting fight.


----------



## valvetronix (Feb 3, 2008)

TeamNogpwns said:


> I would like to see him fight Franklin though, it would be an exciting fight.


I honestly think a Henderson fight would be the best fight for Rashad we're he to win.

Henderson would push him, his wrestling, his chin, his heart, and his cardio.




But Henderson would dominate him :confused05:


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Hendo has slumped somewhat,, you guys better hope he gets past Rich Franklin,,


----------

